# Free Hawthorne in Wenatchee  Washington



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 15, 2020)

https://wenatchee.craigslist.org/bik/7056751484.html#    FREE. Says putting in dumpster tomorrow. hope somebody grabs this !!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2020)

Someone go get her! Nice spring fork  & stem!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2020)

@SKIDKINGSVBC  Any of your members near here?


----------



## gkeep (Jan 15, 2020)

Someone save it from that evil big green dumpster! It deserves rescuing.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @SKIDKINGSVBC  Any of your members near here?



That's on the EAST side of the state ..  All roads are snowed over ...Someone from that area will pick it up..


----------



## JimScott (Jan 19, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @SKIDKINGSVBC  Any of your members near here?




My daughter lives in Cashmere, she could pick it up if the roads are decent enough. Jim Scott


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 20, 2020)

JimScott said:


> My daughter lives in Cashmere, she could pick it up if the roads are decent enough. Jim Scott



Looks like post is deleted. Hope someone saved. Had some good parts. If not another one is gone...


----------



## JimScott (Jan 20, 2020)

I tried man!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 20, 2020)

It looks like it may of had a set of Torrington 10s as well. Maybe an optical illusion but the blocks look long to me.


----------



## JimScott (Jan 20, 2020)

Hubs, bearings, prewar (lower) springer parts for a boys, seat clamp bolt, badge and rivets, U bars and neck that would have cleaned up enough also. I've been doing this dysfunctional hobby since 89', I learned a long time ago save anything you can before it's dumpster time. 
Soak it WD until the spring...


----------



## JimScott (Jan 20, 2020)

BTW a little trick I learned years ago with chrome as bad as this ole gal... 

Take the part and place into your bead/ sand blaster. Turn the air pressure up to about 6-8 pounds *only,* find your sweet spot distance and go have fun. 
Remove from blaster, spray with WD/ light oil and buff with steel wool. You'll be really happy with the results as low pressure is the key.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2020)

They always say take this or I'll put it in the dumpster, but that's Psych 101.

The truth is that they only have this:






To have a dumpster you either have to live in a multiple dwelling situation like apartments, several co-owned houses or spend a fortune for pickup, or maybe run a shop. It costs my landlord at least $100 an instance to have the sanitation company pick up the dumpster and empty it into the top loading truck, and that's the smallest sized unit they have.

Somebody either got it or they actually went to the dump, or ate sour grapes.

Putting it on the sidewalk all by itself would probably get them a junk ticket.

So let's hope that SOMEBODY got it and had good intents, regardless of whom.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2020)

PS That is a construction or industrial sized dumpster.


----------

